# So a man walks into a polling station and.....



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Exit polls dont look good for unsure communists but.....

My 25 year old daughter read all the manifests, did the quizzes including by far the best one - http://uk.isidewith.com

And in the end walked into the voting station and asked her 2 year old... should I vote for labour or conservative?... Riley said Conservative.

Discussions are when will Corbyn be sacked, but they can't really do that until they know whose left to start a vote of no confidence...

No offence to Scotland but... as you are now 90% SNP... you probably should be allowed to leave the UK... and set up your own, NHS, police, army, navy, air force, customs and excise, immigration, communication services. Etc etc whilst trying to align the deficit to the required for EU. Approx 5-10 years? I'll buy scotch whiskey and Scottish widows.

This evening is gonna be a long haul - hard slog, I don't pretend to be a political expert - it took me weeks to understand my prescription from Boots opticians


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Apparently I should have voted for the brexit party

2 issues with that
1... I'm a remoaner
2... There was no candidate for that party in my ward


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Apparently I should have voted for the brexit party
> 
> 2 issues with that
> 1... I'm a remoaner
> 2... There was no candidate for that party in my ward


No Brexit Party in any currently held Tory Seat (which I am sure you knew) in any case the safe vote for any Brexit Voter was Tory (as demonstrated last month) - Brexit Party were essentially a "Protest" to get someone to re-align politics with the public referendum results - and it worked.

I wouldn't be surprised if many people are actually Tory/Brexit/slightly right of centre - but thought they were something else (I really want a great NHS, has the same score as I dont think 1..2..3 etc). the uk.isidewith site compares your thoughts with each of the underlying parties official answers.

lots of people (me included) vote for what they were told to vote for, ingrained by parents and likewise their parents voted for the grandparents etc.

I dont honestly believe that this country is borderline communism which was the Corbyn dream (even though he went the public school and comes from a well to do family) and co-incidentally set the "obscene income so pay extra tax" to £5 more than his salary + he has 2 houses etc etc

I should have but didn't vote for Labour when Tony Blair won, because what he was offering was right for someone like me at that time. I earned £110 a week - no such thing as minimum wage back then and when I moved in with my single mum girlfriend into her council house with her 2 year old, all of her support from the government stopped immediately so my £440 a month needed to pay for everything, we got £10 extra a month when we got married. Couldn't even afford our "white doves" - as you can imagine buying 100 sausages one a month, and eating an Iceland pie with one piece of chicken in for our family Sunday dinner - meant we ended up splitting up, when she discovered she was actually pregnant we dragged our feet to re-declare our co-habiting but that coincided with me getting back into an IT Role and out of the tree nursery (still well before minimum wages) and started on actually less than I was earning at the time.

My point is the Labour government was / is good for people on low income - by taxing middle earners (top earners hardly pay anything with their tips and tricks) as soon as I was a middle earner we got nothing - absolutely nothing, my child had to buy her own scooter and work to go to sixth form where-by 80% of her class mates got paid to stay in school ESA I think it was called, and she got nothing to help go to university as that included the whole household income, so even my son peeling potatoes in a pub kitchen and 16 year old daughter working Saturdays sweeping floors in the local hairdressers income was counted a "Family Income". Regarding University they expected the parents to pay £4000 to help her live there, I still had 3 other children living at home needing clothes, food, electricity and to get £4000 in your hand you need to earn £7000 thats not easy with a family.

Rant Over... a weak person should vote Green - that way you do not need to worry about them ever getting into power, so are not responsible for political mistakes. "dont blame me, I voted green to save the world from fire and fury"


----------

